# Colnago CLX owners and images



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i am looking for a race frame for next season. i've been looking for alum/carbon colnago like dream but, they are not really availble. so, i started looking into the CLX frames. i would like to hear from actual owners of these frames. is the CLX as heavy as some of the reviews say? any complaints with the seatpost? how does it accelerate? and laslty, any pictures you guys can share?


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i own a clx and will be getting my friend to build up his clx2.0 soon.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

onefour02 said:


> i own a clx and will be getting my friend to build up his clx2.0 soon.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

that is exactly the build i have in mind except for the wheels. i have my own. tell me about the ride, performance, likes and dislikes.

thank you.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

onefour02 said:


> i own a clx and will be getting my friend to build up his clx2.0 soon.


Be sure to let us know how the 2.0 compares against your CLX.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh, and *onefour02*, what rear bike stand is that? THX.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I rented a brand new CLX this past summer in Vail, CO and loved it. Its very stiff and has what I would consider a criterium geometry. I have a Felt F3 that I'm very happy with but I would definitely not turn the CLX away.


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

It a very stiff, and comfortable bike. I rode mine (first year, 2007 I believe) back to back with a Parlee Z4, and although the Z4 was smooth as butter, it felt weirdly "dead", as if it were going slower than actual speed. My CLX, compared to the Parlee, wasn't rough or harsh, but you get more of the road imperfections through the frame, but it does feel as if it has more snap. (It is noticeably stiffer than my custom Ti bike.) My only real complaint is that the seatpost creaks. Took a while to isolate the noise, but it is definitely the seatpost. Am trying to get it to stop. Short of that, great bike. As for weight, not a weight-weenie frame, but the 2.0 is supposedly lighter. I'm not light, either, so I really don't care. I'm running Dura-Ace 7800 with Mavic ES wheels, and the bike is plenty light for me.


----------

